# How to setup crossing bell for o gauge postwar



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

I have two crossing gates and blinking signals. I'd like to add a ringing bell to simulate a real crossing when the train passes. I need some suggestions on the best way do do this. Most of what I see is prewar and I don't want a crossing sign, just the ringing sound.
Thanks,
Newtown Joe


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Newtown, best I can come up with is the marx crossing with bell. Just detach the crossing post. The bell part is on the base. Check one out on ebay. Maybe someone else has a better idea!


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*That's what I was thinking*

I had the same idea of just removing the sign. How do they activate? Will it work with a simple lock-on and insulated track? I also saw a setup that's new which is an electronic sound board. They even had a sample of the sound and it was pretty realistic. I'm not sure I want to get that modern so I'll probably just try the Marx. I saw quite a few on e-Bay but they don't explain how to hook it up.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

The Marx bell hooks up just as you suggested. You might be better off with the electronic bell if you don't want a visual item on your layout. The Marx bell is fairly anemic sound wise.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I would just connect it to the gates, when they move bell sounds. I don't have one so I don't know about the sound quality. And without the post it could be hidden by a bush, etc on the layout.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*electronic bell*

The sound board sounds like the better option, but it costs a lot more and said something about being either manually or automatically activated. It did say you could hide it in a building. I need to find out a lot more about how it hooks up and works before I buy one and if it works on a vintage setup.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

See this Marx bell?

See the little copper piece attached to the wire?
Just slip it over the rail and when the wheels hits it it activates the bell.
You can make the copper strips if you can't find any. This hookup will work on other things too.

Cool and easy. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Here is an old thread on modifying tubular track


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's a ringing bell option: http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/BellRinger.html

For a similar price, I use the sound modules from Big DAWGS Sound Modules. This one can have up to three different sounds recorded and triggered by the different buttons (or relays for this application). So, you not only get the bell, but you can get other sounds as well.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

The bell ringer circuit shown is only for a DC application. Both the bell pictured with that circuit and the Marx crossing bell work just fine with a an AC voltage. So the first thing you need to decide is what the drive current will be, AC or DC.

GRJ is starting to repeat himself, DO NOT let him drive!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Just because you have AC, that doesn't mean you can't use a DC device, ever heard of diodes?


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Question on AC/DC*

I'm still learning. My trains run on DC correct? I just use the regular transformer and since I haven't electrocuted my self yet, I'm guessing it's the more forgiving DC that just warns with some sparks when crossed:dunno::dunno:.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Newtown Joe said:


> I'm still learning. My trains run on DC correct? I just use the regular transformer and since I haven't electrocuted my self yet, I'm guessing it's the more forgiving DC that just warns with some sparks when crossed:dunno::dunno:.


What type of transformer do you have - make, model? Better yet how about a picture.

Three rail track and older Lionel or Marx are AC. HO and smaller are all DC. They will both spark, cause fires, and if the voltage is high enough, kill you.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

(3) Lionel Postwar RW 110 Watt Transformers

So these are DC? Did you say "fire" and "kill" ? I didn't realize this was such a dangerous hobby. And my wife says this hobby is just for retired old men like me.


----------



## leszek (Dec 28, 2013)

rkenney said:


> HO and smaller are all DC.


small correction - HO Marklin and compatible are all 3 rail AC.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The RW is an AC transformer.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Newtown Joe said:


> (3) Lionel Postwar RW 110 Watt Transformers
> 
> So these are DC? Did you say "fire" and "kill" ? I didn't realize this was such a dangerous hobby. And my wife says this hobby is just for retired old men like me.


Here is the link to your transformer manual:
http://pictures.olsenstoy.com//searchcd31.htm?itm=660

You have to click on and then save the individual pages to download them or just bookmark the page for reference.

The RW is an AC transformer. Don't worry it's not like your opening your television or anything that dangerous. Stay on the low voltage side of your transformer and it's not a whole lot different than batteries. Make sure the transformer cords that plug into the wall are in good condition.

AC will only operate locomotives and accessories designed for it. The majority of electronic circuits and all digital circuits require DC and will not work.

The Marx bell and the bell in GRJ's post use a switch to make and break the circuit as the bell clapper moves. They do not need the 'vibrator' circuit which operates on DC. however if you just want a bell a common doorbell from a hardware store could be mounted under your table or wherever and be operated by an insulated rail track as the train passes over it. (doorbells typically use 24v ac transformers)

The internet has tons of information for us old guys. Just Google it.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

leszek said:


> small correction - HO Marklin and compatible are all 3 rail AC.


Mea Culpa, Mea Culpa . . .


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Newtown, your good. Get the marx, hook it up. Keep it simple, as you want to do more you can. The ac, dc, diodes, capacitors, and stuff can wait for now. And Mabey forever. The low tec stuff works well and is fun too!


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Here is my crossing signal with a bell.






Its a 155 and not too common.

I've never seen one at the auction and only rarely at the shows.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Low tech*

I have a bid in on a Marx. After all my layout is circa 1950 and I'm a purist, so the high tech stuff just doesn't fit. I'll Go vintage!


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

I have a whistle and lights that are activated by pressure, so the lights turn on and the whistle blows while the train is on that section of track.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Pressure?*

Sounds like you invented something.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Joe, they make them or you can make Somthing similar yourself. Or use insulated tracks, what do you have your gates hooked up too? Glade to see you going with the marx, old, simplistic, and works. If I get adventurous I might try out grj idea. Or maybe I'll get a marx ringer too.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

sjm9911 said:


> Joe, they make them or you can make Somthing similar yourself. Or use insulated tracks, what do you have your gates hooked up too? Glade to see you going with the marx, old, simplistic, and works. If I get adventurous I might try out grj idea. Or maybe I'll get a marx ringer too.


He's thinking atmospheric pressure like a shell fuse. Detonates at 500 feet or whatever.

Hell any manually operated switch is a pressure switch. You apply pressure and it switches.

I believe the type of pressure we're referring to here is called weight.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Marx it is.*

And it's on its way. Ding, ding, ding is good enough for me. I can hide it right behind my automatic gateman's house and the insulated track is right there. Yeah, keep it simple like life was in the 50's.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Newtown, you guilted me into it, I bought one too! I always wanted one. I couldn't find anything I wanted at the train show and had to buy something. I hope I find it a good home!


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Why don't they make one?*

I'm surprised someone doesn't make a mechanical bell these days. Not everyone wants the high tech stuff.
Hey, I just gave myself an idea!!! Can you say "patent"


----------

